# actros + axor + atego صيانة



## eng_ahmade (5 يونيو 2010)

_ياجماعه اي حد عنده سيارة اكتروس او اكسور او اتيجو فيها مشكله ان شاء الله اساعده 

*اخى الكريم
يمنع وضع البريد الالكترونى ووسائل الاتصال فى المشاركات
*__*يمكنك التواصل عبر الرسائل الخاصة*_
_* 
وهذه دعوة للاطلاع على شروط المشاركة فى المنتدى من خلال هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t25682.html
*  
انا في خدمة اي حد حتي بنزل برامج مرسيدس وبنزل برامج فتح السرعه وبس

انا في انتظاركم_


----------



## Emsillkh (8 يونيو 2010)

*Actros*

لوسمحتم هل من طريقه لزيادة سرعة الاكتروس


----------



## yaaser (20 يونيو 2010)

يمكن فتح سؤعة الاكتروس بواسطة جهاز ستار


----------



## engmoamen (26 يونيو 2010)

pls sir i want to down load prog of actros and atigo

pla help me


----------



## shorbagy21 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

اخى الكريم انا قابلتني شكلة في اكتروسmp2مؤشر السرعة لا يعمل ولم يظهر اي كود عطل خاص بالشكلة علي جهاز mbstar ماعدا عطل فى الفرع الاول لبدال الصمام الحانق فهل له علاقة بالمشكلة مع مراعاة ان السرعة المتغيرةتعمل بالكشف عليها بجهاز الفحص اثناء سير السيارة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_ahmade (7 أكتوبر 2010)

المشكله في الشاشه نفسها لو غيرتها هتتحل المشكله


----------



## tato577 (12 مارس 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة أخي في الله *

*:14:*​*جزاك الله خير الجزاء علي هذا الموضوع الشيق*
*ولي عندك سؤال *
*عند قياس كبس الماكينة في الأكترس بعد توقف المرش لا تخرج قياس الماكينة وعلما أنه عندما أدخل علي الأعطال المخزنة أجد عطل في حساس الكرنك فهل لة علاقة بقياس الماكينة *


----------



## اكتروس مان (19 أبريل 2012)

*مشكلة في برنامج داس das*

السلام عليكم عندي مشكلة في برنامج داس
البرنامج لا يفتح سرعة
وتطلع لي هذه الرساله 
the chip card reader was not intialized


.... ارجو حل المشكلة 
وشكرا لك


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (19 أبريل 2012)

هل توجد طريق لقياس حساس السرعه ارجو الرد لو سمحتم


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (16 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ارجو منك لو سمحت خطوات برمجة الوفر لجير مانوال اكتروس عااااااااااااااااااااجل


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (16 مايو 2012)

احمد صلاح حجازي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ارجو منك لو سمحت خطوات برمجة الدفر لجير مانوال اكتروس عااااااااااااااااااااجل


مشكور


----------



## طارق فاروق زين (20 أغسطس 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة أخي في الله 
عطل حساس الكرنك هو المسئول عن عدم قياس كبس الموتور .

*


----------



## mohammed hafiz (31 أغسطس 2012)

*فى بعض الموديلات لايعمل عداد السرعه بسبب عطل فى جهاز التاكوجراف *


----------



## samara1 (10 أبريل 2013)

ايها الصديق يمكن زيادة سرعة الاكترس برمجيا عن طريق جهاز الستار بفنح مجال رش بخاخات وحدة الحقن وهذا يمكن انجازه لدى ورشة متخصصة
وانا مسؤوول عن كلامي


----------



## c0ol3lato0l (10 مايو 2013)

لو سمحت عايز اعرف ازاي اعرف الكلاتش تاني من خلال جهاز الاستار بعد ما حليت الكلاتش و الجير بوكس
سواء كان الجير مانوال او اوتوماتيك
يعني اخش منين و فين على جهاز الاستار بالخطوات 
و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (12 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته برمجه الاسطوانه في الجير المانول تكون من كنترول ال اف ار وتدخل في علي كنترول يونيت ثم عمليه البرمجه الليرنج وتتبع الخطوات وذلك بواسطه جهاز ام بي ستار وممكن ارفع لك الشرح بالصور غدا ان شاء الله ان احببت 

بالنسبه للجير الكهربي تكون عن طريق التبليف اليدوي للجير بالسياره


----------



## ayadsenser (15 مايو 2013)

بكل تاكيد ...وشكرا


----------

